# Kurvenschreiber durch Steuerung ersetzen



## Pau1e (19 Januar 2008)

Kann man einen alten unzuverlässigen Kurvenschreiber günstig durch eine SPS ersetzen? 
Kann man sowas zB. mit einer alten S5 oder mit einer S7-200 ohne Panel realisieren, so dass man die Daten in einem Excel-Archiv abspeichert? 
Oder kann man das irgendwie in der SPS archivieren und später dann auslesen um mit Excel dann ein Diagramm erstellen?
Oder wie wäre die günstigste Lösung mit einem günstigen Panel?

Ich müsste dann 3-4 Analogwerte verarbeiten und evtl. 2 Spannungseingänge.
Theoretisch nicht mal so kompliziert, oder?​


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 Januar 2008)

hallo,
wie oft werden die werte abgefragt wenn es nicht zu schnell ist sieh dir die bde von ralle an, ist kolo.

bei den neuen s7-200 kannst du auch datensammeln, und ohne viel pipapo nach excel exportieren.


----------



## Pau1e (19 Januar 2008)

Wir müssen Momentan mit dem Schreiber die Heizkurven unseres Energielieferanten aufzeichnen. Der Lieferant hat ein Biomasseheizwerk und wir beziehen die Energie. 
Jetzt benötigen wir die Daten: Vorlauf in MWatt, Rücklauf in MWatt, Durchflussmenge in m³/h

Wenn die Daten alle 5 Sekunden aktuallisiert würden reicht das vollkommen aus.

Die SPS als Kurvenschreiberersatz würde dann natürlich bei uns im Betrieb auch noch an anderen Anlagen eingesetzt werden um andere Daten aufzunehmen. 

Unser jetziger Schreiber steht mal hier und mal da....​


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2008)

Das sind ca. 6 Integer (32Bit) alle 5 Sekunden.
Jede Minute 6*12 = 72
Jede Stunde 72*60 = 4320
Am Tag 51840 Integer, also 207360 Byte täglich.
Da ist der Speicher der SPS aber rasend schnell voll, selbst wenn du einen rel. großen Speicherausbau wählst. Du kannst die Daten mit der SPS aufnehmen, solltest diese dann aber z.Bsp. alle 5 Sekunden an einen PC schicken, bzw. mit einem PC abholen und dort speichern.


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 Januar 2008)

hallo,
dann schau dir mal die s7-200 an, da kannst du werte auf einem speicherbaustein hinterlegen, und mit dem programmierkabel und dem s7--200 explorer die dateien im excelformat runterladen.
noch eleganter wäre es schon mit einem tp und speicherkarte, wo du einfach die speicherkarte nimmst und die werte ausliest.


----------



## Maxl (19 Januar 2008)

Eine Alternative wäre noch eine IEC-SPS (B&R, Codysys, Beckhoff o.Ä.). Diese haben i.d.R. relativ große Arbeitsspeicher, und ermöglichen relativ leicht die Ausgabe von Dateien (z.B. csv) auf dem internen Festspeicher (CF-Karte, Festplatte).

Eine B&R X20-CPU (z.B. CP1484) hat 32MB RAM, wovon meist zumindest die Hälfte frei bleibt. Man kann die Werte im RAM aufzeichnen und anschließend (z.B. jede Stunde) als .csv-Datei auf die CF-Karte schreiben.
Diese Dateien kann man sich bequem per Ethernet und ftp abholen.

Kostenpunkt für CPU + 4 AI-Baugruppen + CF-Karte etwa EUR 1000.


Ach ja: Visu ist natürlich nicht erforderlich - es lässt sich aber eine Visu auf der CPU hinterlegen, welche man der VNC-Viewer auf dem eigenen PC starten kann.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## wm-webservice (19 Januar 2008)

*Besser einen Bildschirmschreiber einsetzen*

Hallo Pau1e,

für euren Anwendungsfall würde ich immer einen Bildschirmschreiber der neusten Generation einsetzen, alles andere ist Trickserei und hält keiner genauen Kontrolle stand.
Denn Werte von Excel Tabellen können natürlich in jede Richtung beeinflusst werden und sind nicht als Nachweiss gegenüber Dritten gültig.
Moderne und auch kostengünstige Bildschirmschreiber gibt es zBsp. von der Fa. Jumo. Der Logoscreen 500cf wäre vieleicht das richtige Gerät. Der Schreiber wird mit Software zur Auswertung geliefert, ein Export in Excel ist möglich.
Bei einer CF Speicherkarte von 128 MB kann mann bei Eurem Datenvolumen über Jahre hinaus aufzeichnen incl. einer Grafischen Aufarbeitung der Messwerte und Nachweiss gegenüber dem Vorlieferanten.
Die Preise liegen so um die 1000€ wobei mann sich die ganze Programmierung der SPS spart.

Du kannst ja mal bei Jumo vorbeischauen www.jumo.net

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## edi (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wir nutzen ein ähnliches Gerät wie das Jumo Gerät .
Ist aber ein sogenannter Blindschreiber. Hat also keine eigene Anzeige.
Daten können in Echtzeit über Netzwerk auf PC dargestellt und ausgewertet werden.Datenarchivierung über Ethernet.


http://www.eurotherm.de/index.php?n...vi2=prod_schreiber&site2=prod_schreiber_5000b


----------



## Pau1e (19 Januar 2008)

jo, so wie ich die geposteten Antworten sehe, werde ich mich wohl entweder für das Gerät  von Jumo entscheiden oder mit erster Priorität für eine S7-200!
Leider weiß ich net, wie ich die Archivierung damit umsetzen kann...
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir auch mit nem kleinen Programmierbeispiel dabei helfen?

Wäre echt das Non-Plus-Ultra!!!!

Eingang 4-20mA würde, sagen wir mal, 0-200°C entsprechen. Das ganze dann in einer Excel-Datei speichern.

Nen PC vor Ort aufstellen wäre eigentlich kein Problem. 
Ich wäre dankbar für nen kleinen Beispiel-Code, der den Stromeingang speichert und auf dem PC ablegen kann!!!!​


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Januar 2008)

hallo,
da gibt es einen assi in microwin.
wenn das probleme bereitet solltest auf einen datenlogger ausweichen, die dinger sind zum datensammeln gemacht, kosten nicht die welt und jeder kann damit umgehen.


----------



## Pau1e (21 Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank an Euch für die zahlreichen guten Antworten!!!!
Ich hab jetzt auf der Arbeit durchgebracht, den Bildschirmschreiber von JUMO mit 6 analogen Eingängen für 1275.-- zu kaufen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Gerät und die beste Variante das Problem zu lösen. 
Das Teil hab ich soeben bestellt. ​


----------

